# Breckenridge Vanilla Porter



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

If you like craft beers and haven't tried a vanilla porter, I highly recommend it. The vanilla flavor in this Breckenridge really pops, and the finish is smooth and creamy. It's fabulous -- like a beer milkshake. That might sound gross, but it actually works really well. :thumb: I tried to pair it with an Oliva "O", but the stick tasted quite bitter. I look forward to trying this beer with different cigars...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This sounds like an interesting counterbalance to a good chocolate stout. Perhaps you could even pour them to make a half and half?


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion Jason. I'm generally not down with alternately flavored beers as brewers get carried away and lose the balance, but I've had a few that have let me know it can be done well. Breakside is a local brewery (probably have heard of their Wanderlust IPA) that I feel does this right when they do alternative beers; they always sound really scary but you taste it and it's exactly what it should be. More recently I've had a their salted caramel stout that is absolutely amazing and yes it still tastes like beer lol.

TBH, I've never had a Breckenridge beer; seen it on the shelf numerous times, but never took one home. I'm going to try and locate this one though.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This sounds like an interesting counterbalance to a good chocolate stout. Perhaps you could even pour them to make a half and half?


GENIUS! I am unworthy to stand in your shadow. I just so happen to have said chocolate stout. I'm going to do it right now...


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

NWSmoke said:


> TBH, I've never had a Breckenridge beer; seen it on the shelf numerous times, but never took one home. I'm going to try and locate this one though.


It's very nicely balanced, to my palate at least. The vanilla is just right, there's just the right amount of barley notes and the finish is quite smooth.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

zippogeek said:


> GENIUS! I am unworthy to stand in your shadow. I just so happen to have said chocolate stout. I'm going to do it right now...


While you're at it try a chocolate peanut butter stout, unless you don't like peanut butter.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Per the *brilliant* suggestion of Tobias Lutz , I have poured into my Man Chalice one Boulder Beer chocolate porter and a Breckenridge vanilla porter:







IT'S AN OREO BEER! CHOCOLATEY, CREAMY AND INCREDIBLY DELICIOUS!! TOBIAS NEEDS TO PATENT THIS, ASAP!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

zippogeek said:


> Per the *brilliant* suggestion of Tobias Lutz , I have poured into my Man Chalice one Boulder Beer chocolate porter and a Breckenridge vanilla porter:
> IT'S AN OREO BEER! CHOCOLATEY, CREAMY AND INCREDIBLY DELICIOUS!! TOBIAS NEEDS TO PATENT THIS, ASAP!


Glad it worked out! I hereby abdicate all patent rights to you


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Its a bit cloying for my taste but not a bad porter. Another interesting mix would be with Wells banana bread beer. That'd be one unique black and tan.


----------



## mihc45 (May 8, 2012)

I have paired a vanilla porter with a camacho triple maduro and was a wonderful combination.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

mihc45 said:


> I have paired a vanilla porter with a camacho triple maduro and was a wonderful combination.


Good to know!


----------



## NWSmoke (Dec 28, 2014)

Well darnit! I couldn't find this over the weekend. I went to bottle shops which may not have been the right place; I know I've seen breckenridge a the the supermarket. the search continues....


----------

